# Camping in the NT



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2009)

A couple of mates and i went camping just for a bit of a change last weekend. Was a good trip, ran into a few herps along the way and caught a few fish and crabs while we were at it. Probably could have found more reptiles but it was more of a fishing trip than a herping trip. Anyway enjoy the pics.












and moving him off the road
















A night time by-catch















And some fishing/crabbing















And reaping the spoils


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like a good camping trip gordo. nice looking bhp you came across.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks as thou you had a wonderful time,that is one place i would defiantly love to visit,very nice BHP too.


----------



## AaronR (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like you had a good weekend. Where abouts in the NT was it I'm in the planning stages and looking at the pics will need to add that on as one more stop


----------



## Renagade (Jul 15, 2009)

did you eat the ray?


----------



## 1234webb (Jul 15, 2009)

Great pics mate, looks like a great trip. Would you mind letting me know whereabouts in the top end were the pics of the croc and muddies taken ?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2009)

AaronR said:


> Looks like you had a good weekend. Where abouts in the NT was it I'm in the planning stages and looking at the pics will need to add that on as one more stop





1234webb said:


> Great pics mate, looks like a great trip. Would you mind letting me know whereabouts in the top end were the pics of the croc and muddies taken ?



It's in kakadu national park, this road is only open for a couple of months a year because you have to cross a big floodplaine to reach it and even when it is open it is 4wd access only. I don't like saying exact locations of places where i have found reptiles just because of poachers, if you two are really keen to get to this joint PM and i'll tell you where we camped. 



Renagade said:


> did you eat the ray?



Nah we let the ray go, i though it was a big muddie when it was in the water. It was only speared in a wing and it swam off fine.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 15, 2009)

ever feel like maybe you are the one being hunted walking around the waters edge looking for crabs? great spot by the looks of it, think i will be doing a few more camping trips this year.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> ever feel like maybe you are the one being hunted walking around the waters edge looking for crabs? great spot by the looks of it, think i will be doing a few more camping trips this year.



You can say that again! The ammount of large crocs we saw was amazing! 

We waited for the tide to drop right off before we went crabbing and then speared them mainly in the oyster rocks so we were pretty safe from the crocs while doing that. 

Standing next to the water like i am in some of those pictures is not so smart however. What you can't see in the pics is that there actually is a big croc in the backgroud that kept hanging around. As long as we knew where it was it is reasonably safe to go near the water, once we couldn't see it then we stayed away.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 15, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
u make me jelaous 
Im in the NT right now, at Kings canyon and i've havn't seen anything apart from road kill 
I've been looking everywhere for a woma, or some kind of herp, i can't even find a gecko 
Great pics, im happy u had a great trip.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 15, 2009)

Crap, sorry its a BHP


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 15, 2009)

What are you doing to this fish mate? 
Looks like a nice spot for camping, What were you actually fishing for?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I was biting its lower jaw. :lol:

Fishing for barra and salmon mainly was hoping for a threadfin, my mate that hooked the crock got one but i had to settle for the blue. That one took a black 3" popper... So did the croc funnily enough.


----------



## krusty (Sep 7, 2009)

nice BHP mate.......


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice finds.
Thanks Tim.


----------

